# 1929 indian motorbike



## Bicycle Man (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know what a 1929 INDIAN MOTORBIKE is worth?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 20, 2011)

depends on condition


----------



## Bicycle Man (Oct 21, 2011)

The paint and decals are all style there.The motor is missing but all the clamps and every thing else is there.The frame and forks and part of the tank and rack ia gray.The fiender and the chain guard and the other part of the tank and the rack red.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 21, 2011)

How about some pictures, sounds like a nice bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 22, 2011)

i would really like to see pictures depending on condition and if your willing to sell I might be interested in buying or trading


----------



## Bicycle Man (Oct 23, 2011)

I will have the pics tommorrow.It is not for sale.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 23, 2011)

thats cool Im on the verge of starting my antique motorcycle collection and that is an excellent crash course bike in getting started thats why I was interested. But ya love to see pictures and continuation on the build.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 11, 2011)

*indian?*

I dident know that indian made motor bikes,just bikes and motorcycles


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2011)

They made motor scooters too!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Dec 4, 2011)

Is it tomarrow yet? Pics!


----------

